# Brew Clean Sterilizing Spray.



## scrumpy (26/5/09)

DOES ANYBODY USE THE BREWCRAFT BRAND 'BREWCLEAN' STERILIZER. IF YOU DO WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PRODUCT? IM A BIT SCEPTICAL ABOUT IT DUE TO HOW EASY A QUICK THE PROCESS IS MEANT TO BE........JUST DILUTE 15ML WITH 1 LITRE OF WATER AND SPRAY ALL PRE WASHED BREWING GEAR AND LEAVE FOR 10 OR SO MINUTES.....NO NEAD TO RINSE.


ANY FEED BACK WOULD BE GOOD!!

CHEERS DUDES!


----------



## Adamt (26/5/09)

Oh lord, my eyes. :wacko: 

I doubt it's a "steriliser", more likely a sanitiser. What is the active ingredient(s)?


----------



## Smashin (26/5/09)

scrumpy said:


> DOES ANYBODY USE THE BREWCRAFT BRAND 'BREWCLEAN' STERILIZER. IF YOU DO WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PRODUCT? IM A BIT SCEPTICAL ABOUT IT DUE TO HOW EASY A QUICK THE PROCESS IS MEANT TO BE........JUST DILUTE 15ML WITH 1 LITRE OF WATER AND SPRAY ALL PRE WASHED BREWING GEAR AND LEAVE FOR 10 OR SO MINUTES.....NO NEAD TO RINSE.
> 
> 
> ANY FEED BACK WOULD BE GOOD!!
> ...



I only use sanstar at 1.5ml per L, typically 5-10 min contact time and i haven't had a problem. NB I use a PBW wash first for my fermenters.


----------



## clean brewer (26/5/09)

> sanstar



:blink: Starsan?? :lol:


----------



## Smashin (26/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> :blink: Starsan?? :lol:



 !!!!drawkcab ti tog i hey hey


----------



## clean brewer (26/5/09)

Smashin said:


> !!!!drawkcab ti tog i hey hey



I got it backward, hey hey..

Yes, no Starsan is the good stuff or Iodophor and much cheaper, 1.5ml per 1 litre...  I like starsan better though as its non-staining and I like the foam, gives me more confidence....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## mwd (26/5/09)

Most Non rinse sanitisers only require a 20 second contact time. 10 minutes sounds a bit OTT.

Bleach and vinegar costs next to nothing and works just as well as the well known foamy stuff and the other iodine based non smelly stuff widely advertised in the USA  

If it costs a bomb got to be better right  

No real bias here as I use Bleach, Vinegar and Iodophor and also Sodium Met for many years when that was all you could get in the HBS. Nothing like a lungful of Sulphur Dioxide.


----------



## Smashin (26/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> I got it backward, hey hey..
> 
> Yes, no Starsan is the good stuff or Iodophor and much cheaper, 1.5ml per 1 litre...  I like starsan better though as its non-staining and I like the foam, gives me more confidence....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



yeh yeh its all good. thumbs up to iodophor also, thumbs down to the old Na-bimetaphosphate eye stinging nose burning crud of the past...


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (27/5/09)

scrumpy said:


> DOES ANYBODY USE THE BREWCRAFT BRAND 'BREWCLEAN' STERILIZER. IF YOU DO WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PRODUCT? IM A BIT SCEPTICAL ABOUT IT DUE TO HOW EASY A QUICK THE PROCESS IS MEANT TO BE........JUST DILUTE 15ML WITH 1 LITRE OF WATER AND SPRAY ALL PRE WASHED BREWING GEAR AND LEAVE FOR 10 OR SO MINUTES.....NO NEAD TO RINSE.
> 
> 
> ANY FEED BACK WOULD BE GOOD!!
> ...




Yes I use this sanitiser. But I bought 5 liters from a chemical company and split it with a mate, worked out quite cheap. It's hydrogen peroxide, it's odourless, tasteless, doesn't stain, no rinse and it kills bacteria very fast. Recommended contact time is 30 secs.

I just mix up a liter whenever I do a brew. I use the same lot of sanitiser swirled around the fermenter then I pour it into a spray bottle which seals up. On bottling day I use it in the bottle pump for doing the bottles then leave on the tree to drain for a few minutes. 

Starsan is a good sanitiser also, but when I did the sums of how much it cost verses the hydrogen peroxide the hydrogen peroxide (in bulk form) worked out cheaper.

Farside.


----------



## jonocarroll (27/5/09)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> It's hydrogen peroxide, it's odourless, tasteless, doesn't stain, no rinse and it kills bacteria very fast. Recommended contact time is 30 secs.


Does it have many other useful ingredients, or is it just an expensive oxygen bleach?


----------



## clean brewer (27/5/09)

I was actually hearing that Starsan and its foam is good for the Yeast, they love it apparently.... :beerbang:


----------



## WitWonder (27/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> I got it backward, hey hey..
> 
> Yes, no Starsan is the good stuff or Iodophor and much cheaper, 1.5ml per 1 litre...  I like starsan better though as its non-staining and I like the foam, gives me more confidence....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Isn't Idophor 1ml / L? (at least that's what i've been using an no infections yet...)


----------



## T.D. (27/5/09)

Yeah Iodophor is 1ml/L. In fact I think I saw some research somewhere that said that even lower concentrations were still very effective at sterilising. I just go with 1ml/L though as a rule. Its great stuff, have been using it for years and years with no problems. Very cost effective. I've heard of some people even get together a few brewers and buying a bulk order which works out even better. Would never need to buy steriliser again!

The other thing I use is peracetic acid. Its fantastic stuff to have in a spray bottle for cleaning various things on the run.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (27/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Does it have many other useful ingredients, or is it just an expensive oxygen bleach?



The stuff I got is a 5% concetration where as the Brewcraft stuff is a 3% concentration so I add 22ml instead of 30ml per liter. AFAIK the rest is de-ionised water.

Ross uses/has used it in the past I read a thread here about how a uni proffesor uses it and gives the wort a little squirt once he pitches the yeast to add oxygen, because as works the extra oxygen molecule turns into oxgygen leaving just water (h2o).


----------



## Sammus (27/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Does it have many other useful ingredients, or is it just an expensive oxygen bleach?



+ 3% silver ions, IIRC. buggered if I know what their purpose is though.


----------



## Dave86 (28/5/09)

Sammus said:


> + 3% silver ions, IIRC. buggered if I know what their purpose is though.



Silver is a useful antibacterial agent that will inactivate most bacteria (including the superbugs MRSA and VRE) it's used in dressings for infectious wounds (as well as brewing practices of course  )


----------



## drtomc (28/5/09)

Clearly, adding silver will result in a bright, sparking wort! 

T.


----------



## captaincleanoff (28/5/09)




----------



## Bribie G (28/5/09)

too much information follows:




Hydrogen peroxide is cheap as chips from Woolies. I gargle and rinse my mouth out with it a couple of times a week to counter gum disease and I froth up like a rabid dog for ten minutes, every bubble is a bug being nuked. Never thought of using it for sanitizing gear but why not. Maybe I should just put it in the beer and gargle that instead :beerbang:


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/09)

another what sanitiser shold i use thread....

use up any of the brewcraft stuff youve got then get something else. it works but its too bloody expensive. look at any of the other suggestions mentioned above. a lot of people use starsan or Iodophor. online sponsors sell both items or so should your local HBS (unless its brewcraft then they only stock their own branded gear).


----------



## HoppingMad (28/5/09)

I use this Brewclean stuff, but not exclusively.

Use bleach then rinse for all equipment and thorough clean, then use the brewclean for any quick contact cleaning (ie. a quick spray over equipment prior to putting a brew on after I've moved it from the house to the shed and stuff like that. Or if I've taken a lid off a fermenter and it may have been in contact with a workbench that could be not 100% sterile.

I wouldn't use it as the only cleaner in your arsenal - but handy to have (or idophor or starsan, or whatever floats your boat). 

This is a tough subject - have a feeling this thread will be long and there's going to be a heap of opinions. Don't think I've met two brewers that sanitise the same way. Brewcraft gets a rough ride on this forum, but think this is an OK product. No infections yet.

Hopper.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (28/5/09)

there was a show on the brewing network recently with the guy who owns five-star chemicals, the guys who produce PBW and starsan - may be worth a listen.... 

linky


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Brewcraft gets a rough ride on this forum, but think this is an OK product. No infections yet.
> 
> Hopper.


the product is fine just too expensive when their are alternatives available. I used to use it then switched to starsan as it was cheaper in the long run and I could control strength.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (28/5/09)

Sammus said:


> + 3% silver ions, IIRC. buggered if I know what their purpose is though.




Yeah that's right. Without the silver ions it would turn into water in a few weeks.


----------

